# Stock rear sway bar



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

MAIN QUESTION:
Hey guys I just was curious to know what diameter the stock rear sway bar is of the B12? 

STORY YOU DON'T NEED TO READ.... JUST ANSWER MAIN Q!
Since I don't have a slide rule clamp thinga-majig:
I took a string my rear sway bar last night and and found that the circumference to be about 8 cm. Then I took the equation C=pi*d and changed for d. Wich is d= pi/c which came out with 2.54 cm. So according to my "awesome" calculations I have a 25.4mm stock rear sway bar??? I think that is kinda big and wrong, but the measurements don't lie do they?


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

yeah thats wrong cause my upgraded one is 26.5 and its damn near huge compared to the old one. if i remember right the back on is 22mm stock. dont quote me on that though


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i just measured mine with dial calipers and it's .955" or 2.42cm


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I believe it's called a vernier caliper.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

not unless its got a dial readout?

oh, and by conversions: 25.4mm = 1in

you've got a 1" swaybar in the back. Not humongous, but at least you've got one.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've got both types of calipers. I've measured it in three different places with my dial calipers(the type with a dial), vernier calipers(the type with a sliding scale), and a pair of dial calipers from vo-tech and they all read the same>>>0.955 which is 2.4257cm
I guess the general measurement for the swaybar is approximate and was never ment to be very precise. Oh well.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> *I've got both types of calipers. I've measured it in three different places with my dial calipers(the type with a dial), vernier calipers(the type with a sliding scale), and a pair of dial calipers from vo-tech and they all read the same>>>0.955 which is 2.4257cm
> I guess the general measurement for the swaybar is approximate and was never ment to be very precise. Oh well. *











Looks like 1.055 inches as measured where the busing goes.
This is a KN13 next to a stock Sentra.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

did you measure the old one? pics never link with webshots, but when you copy the url in "x"s properties and paste it in the browser it shows up just fine


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Works fine for me on the 21" monitor The stock measures .955 inches. The kn13 upgrade makes a lot of diff.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

can anyone else not see the pic or is it just me?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> *can anyone else not see the pic or is it just me? *


Heres the link. IDK, it wAs working.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

they need to just let us host pics on nissanforums and have the same kind of layout as webshots, that would be awesome


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Yups minute rice sentra I think that your are right I took a look at my stock bar again in the daylight and it is 24mm. And yeah the Kn13 one is 26 like the one in the pic there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

so are the kn13 and b12 swaybars interchangeable?


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

^That's what I've been told. 

Anyway I had another look, and if anyone remembers I thought I had no rear bar. I have, but it's different than on my B13. It is really thick, but it runs from hub to hub going fwd. around the gas tank and then back again. 
My Haynes has it labelled as a 'Radius Rod' Is this the same as yours guys? I can't tell from the pic.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

This is a pic of the stock rear sway bar off of my 88 B12. I put it up for 20 dollars plus shipping and handling which is another 28 dollars from Hawaii and got someone is interested in buying, but it may fall through.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

What years were the kn13 pulsar?


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

87-90. sorta wish i would have taken picks of my old swaybars side by side with the new ones so i could show the difference.....


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Where's the best place to purcahse them?


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

here. ask around. i bought mine off a board member.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Well if anyone wants to depart with theres they know who to sell it to


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

89Sentra said:


> *Where's the best place to purcahse them? *


Go to a junk yard. Racingnismo got real lucky as far as shipping a rear swaybar. I had to beg and plead with the post office not to charge oversized rate. Ended up taking it out the custom box I made for it, taping rags around the bushings and nut and shipping the brackets seperatly. The cost of shipping cost way more than the bar. But.... I do have old stock sway bars from the old sedan and I'll soon have the ones out of the coup if anyone wants them.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *Go to a junk yard. Racingnismo got real lucky as far as shipping a rear swaybar. I had to beg and plead with the post office not to charge oversized rate. Ended up taking it out the custom box I made for it, taping rags around the bushings and nut and shipping the brackets seperatly. The cost of shipping cost way more than the bar. But.... I do have old stock sway bars from the old sedan and I'll soon have the ones out of the coup if anyone wants them. *


So what are you going to put in the place of the coupe's N13's?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

THey're not n13's.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> *^That's what I've been told.
> 
> Anyway I had another look, and if anyone remembers I thought I had no rear bar. I have, but it's different than on my B13. It is really thick, but it runs from hub to hub going fwd. around the gas tank and then back again.
> My Haynes has it labelled as a 'Radius Rod' Is this the same as yours guys? I can't tell from the pic. *


B13 is waaaay different than b11 or 12. We're doing a swap right now mainly to get the rear disk setup. It involves some welding and precise measuring. 

End link photo


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

SOMEONE PLEASE BUY MY STOCK REAR SWAY BAR. 45 DOLLARS SHIPPED IF YOU ARE IN THE WEST COAST.


----------

